# Vyrost jsi v jonáka Čechie



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
těžký podávat kontext... měla bych asi vypravit celou knihu...
To je bojová situace, Rusi vpadnou Československa, jeden kluk zkusí zdrhnout ale nepodaří se mu a vratí se zpátky. Potká starého muže, trošku pomateného, ten klukovi řiká: - Vyrost si v jonáka Čechie, zdatnýho vojína český věci -.
Čechie byla legendarní hrdinka povstání.

Vyrost si v jonáka Čechie: Znamená to: vyrost jsi abys se stal jonák Čechie? Moc nerozumím tomu - v -

Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Znamená to "stal se z tebe jonák Čechie". Nikoli přes noc, ale za několik let, kdy se z dítěte stal mladý muž.

Další příklad: Vyrostla v krásnou ženu.
Méně archaicky: Vyrostla z ní krásná žena.



> Čechie byla legendarní hrdinka povstání.


Jak to myslíš? Pro mě je Čechie obrozenecký název pro Čechy.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc, Jano.
No, v tom knize český narod nějak zosobnoval Čechie jako nadhernou bojovnou ženu, hrdinku českého národu.


----------



## Jana337

Tak to ano.  Jen to "povstání" mi tam nesedělo.


----------

